# black water extract!



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i got a black mask elongatus and i just bought a bottle of black water extract i waz wonder in is there anything i should worry about?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Anything you should worry about? Not at all... The blackwater extract will help the elong feel more at home, if anything, and help him settle into his new tank more at ease. Blackwater extract is harmless, it just tans the water a bit while releasing minerals and relaxes the fish by replicating their natural environment.
~Taylor~


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I was told not to use it as it could mess up your ph and hardness. I was told that if you start using it, you will always halve you or else your water parameters will crash. So I don't use it.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

No need to use that stuff:


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Driftwood will also tan the water a little bit....Thats more natural! IMO


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well to late this stuff is awsome my elong seem so much more happer! he swim around the tank he has not stoped and is not swiming against the galss no more!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> well to late this stuff is awsome my elong seem so much more happer! he swim around the tank he has not stoped and is not swiming against the galss no more!


good to hear man


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Yep, I use that stuff too. I usually use it when I first get a new fish and then thin it out till I dont use it anymore. To me, it breaks fish in a lil easier. For one, theres vitamins and minerals that can help a new fish. Also I think that the tanning of the water makes them more at ease rather than having them in crystal clear water. It creates the amazon effect with the murky water. The reason I taper off is that it does make your tank look dirty and I didnt care for it. So once the fish got use to me and its tank, i start clearing it up lil at a time.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

I originally used black water extract for both my Pygocentrus Nattereri and Piraya tanks when they were first introduced. I found it slowly disappears after a while (cant remember exactly how long). Worked very well in calming the fish down and reducing stress levels.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

hey all most lost a finger to his happyness i will send pics of the bite i got


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

!sparky! said:


> hey all most lost a finger to his happyness i will send pics of the bite i got


Looking forward to it.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I use it too with my RB's and its night and day difference in their activity, they love it. I never had any PH probs but then again I use propper PH as well.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

hey finally im gettin internet at my house so i will send the pics today!


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

im pretty sure that this blackwater stuff is contributing to my brown algae issue, from what i can gather, the brown stuff is coming from an influx of nutrients in the tank, so wouldn't it stand to reason that adding something with vitamins and minerals would only contribute to, or exasperate a problem caused by too many nutrients? Not to mention that the fungus/algae is identical in color to the blackwater products. i wonder???


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well i don't have to worry with that i don't have a bright light and i have seen a inprovement with my elongatus with this stuff!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

nice to hear, how bad is the water or the yellow tint?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well not bad but i have peat in the filter so that is helping but i say slightly yellow!


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

I just got a new elong, Where do you get that stuff at? and who makes it? Thanks


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

big als,lfs have them order it in!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I now make my own. I couldn't afford the $$$ after having over 300gallons worth of piranha tanks. :s


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

o yah! well good for you! and you don't have the coin get a job!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

!sparky! said:


> o yah! well good for you! and you don't have the coin get a job!


Dude, you have any idea how much Tetra BWE I'd have to buy to replace roughly 700 gallons of water a month in water changes?
Seeing as 10ml is "required" per 10gallons of water, and you get 250ml per big bottle... 
At average $10 a bottle. Thats $28 a month I'd have to buy.
I'd rather upgrade my filtration with that money or use it to save towards another fish or setup.

Then one medium bag of peat costs under $5 and I can make over....
over... over.... 30litres+ of really concentrated BWE! Thats 30,000ml.








So there. Enough to last me a long, long, long, long time.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well good for you!


----------



## xxxgreg (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah this stuff craps up your water I used some and had to change 90% of my water in my 55gal.
Before I added it my water was so clear you didnt even know it was there.
I think its not very good stuff and think you should stay away from it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The point of BWE is not to have crystal clear water, however...it's to make the fishes from such an environment feel more comfortable. How did it "crap up [your] water"?


----------



## xxxgreg (Oct 10, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> The point of BWE is not to have crystal clear water, however...it's to make the fishes from such an environment feel more comfortable. How did it "crap up [your] water"?


Yeah I used it for the reason you stated my water was so clear that I thought it was making my fish hide more because they could see every little thing.
I had dual 65watt pc lights on my tank and after I added the bwe it traped to much of uv and made my water turn green black you could not see more than two inchs into the tank after 2 days . after I changed the water out no problem with the same lights and water . you would have had to see it.
for a day it looked fine but on day 2 it was a mess.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

when I used/use it in my 90 and 55's the water is still very visable to see through tan/brown in color but you can still see straight through looking lengthwise even, without a problem; plus with the other helpfull additives in BWE its a great buy....if the tank looks like crap after adding it its not the BWE thats at fault. Maybe you should write a thankyou to tetra for their product showing you that you need to clean your tank better! lol!


----------



## xxxgreg (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah yeah I change a ton of water the way it is now.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just started using BWE in my new rhom's tank. he really digs it. it doesnt mess up the water at all. as others have said, its slightly tinted, but clear. my rhom is small so i figure he would be in slightly dimmer water, so i thought BWE would at least assist me in trying to get the right conditions for him. i also dimmed the lights to go along with the tinted water.


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

Apisto and Killi fish breeders have used peat for decades.
Of course if you want to pay more, that's up to you.I have bred Apistos and Killis fine without it also.
I have whimples and they are from blackwater regions but they are fine without it and I personally have adversion to water that looks like tea or pee.

So I no longer bother, I use lower KH's and RO water if I want softer water, but my tap is now much better there.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

I used to buy BWE, I love the look in my RBP tank, But it is pricey for the little bit of time it lasts.
I too make my own now by boiling peat pellets, works great and costs next to nothing..

R.T.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm
im going to try boiling some peat

does it need to be the pellets? or is just boiling peatmoss ok?


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

I use both, but make sure it doesnt have any chems in it..(ferts etc..).

R.T.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> o yah! well good for you! and you don't have the coin get a job!


Dude, you have any idea how much Tetra BWE I'd have to buy to replace roughly 700 gallons of water a month in water changes?
Seeing as 10ml is "required" per 10gallons of water, and you get 250ml per big bottle... 
At average $10 a bottle. Thats $28 a month I'd have to buy.
I'd rather upgrade my filtration with that money or use it to save towards another fish or setup.

Then one medium bag of peat costs under $5 and I can make over....
over... over.... 30litres+ of really concentrated BWE! Thats 30,000ml.








So there. Enough to last me a long, long, long, long time.








[/quote]

here is the LINK one bottle, 250ml, cost only $4..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was thinking of buying some peatmoss made for the fluval filters or something. its cheap

does peatmoss hold bacteria? or just help change the colour of the water and stuff


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

I just bought this stuff called Zoo Med Eco Earth from the lfs and put it in the filter. I was told by the sales person that fish breeders swear by it. It is made of coconut compost and compressed. Bought three huge cubes for $9. Cut one in half and put it in my 130 gal, one hour later got the nice tint and p's love it. Cut off a one inch strip and put it in the 55 gal and an hour later, nice tint and the firemouths love it. Anyone ever heard of it? So far seems to work really well.


----------

